# Pics of the last mice I had at home



## Mymouse (Jul 2, 2010)

I am unsure where to post this, these are the mice I had last time at my home if you would like to see the photos just for fun 
Please move this post to the correct place or tell me if I put it in the worng place and I will put it in the right place next time 
These were my girls Emma and Mist.









The cage. In some of these photos I was trying out a new bedding when the normal one was sold out, they thought it was fun but it was very coarse. Even though the bars were far apart (for hamsters) they never squeezed out but I took them home in that size, not as babies.









Mist









Mist in her hammoc (sorry not sure about the spelling haha)









Emma in the hammoc


















Mist


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Adorable! I love your candid shots.


----------



## ccoryjohnn (Jul 2, 2010)

Aw, they're all so cute. Emma is my favorite


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

Aww! They look very happy!


----------



## zany_toon (Apr 3, 2010)

Mist is beautiful!!


----------



## Mymouse (Jul 2, 2010)

Thank you  I picked them out because I thought they were so beautiful, Emma because I had not seen that color so much and I liked it and Mist because I thought she had beautiful markings and they both had such a wonderful temperment.


----------

